# Denon AVR-1911 Aspect Ratio and Lip-Sync Problems



## Freddo (Apr 25, 2012)

Up till now, I’ve used a Denon AVR-1906 for home theater use.

It was connected via a 15-foot component video cable to a Panasonic PT-AE900E projector and performed without any problems. 

If I wanted to watch movies from the 1940s and 1950s, I could adjust the aspect ratio via the Panasonic remote to several options, including auto, just, 16:9 and 14:9, the latter which I used to watch old black-and-white movies. 

I’ve recently upgraded to a Denon AVR-1911, which I connected to the Panasonic projector via a 15-foot HDMI cable.

Now, for some reason, the only aspect ratios available when I press the aspect ratio button of the Panasonic remote are 16:9 and something called H-fit. None of these aspect ratios gives an acceptable picture as human figures appear wider than they should be in real life, that is, they’re “squashed”.

Also, characters’ voices are slightly out of synch with their lips.

Is there any way to fix the above problems other than go back to the old AVR-1906?


----------



## cubiclecrusher (May 21, 2013)

Your Denon should have an HDMI Lip-Sync setting. Make sure that is "on". Lip sync issues happen because the video signal is harder to process than the audio signal. The Lip-Sync feature employs a built-in delay that is intended to fix that issue.

Not sure what to say about the aspect ratio issue. Denon Support might be an option.


----------



## Freddo (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello Cubiclecrusher,

Thanks for your reply.

I'll try the HDMI Lip-Synch setting as you suggested.

Also, I've managed to find a way around the aspect ratio issue (using a media player).

Thanks again!


----------

